# PCV vent to atmosphere.. hurt anything?



## racinmasonc (Aug 3, 2008)

So is there any issues running the pcv to the atmosphere? i drove around my gt3071r with a hose running to the bottom of the car to the ground and it runs perfectly fine.. is there any issues that will become a problem tho?


----------



## Zneith (Jan 4, 2010)

racinmasonc said:


> So is there any issues running the pcv to the atmosphere? i drove around my gt3071r with a hose running to the bottom of the car to the ground and it runs perfectly fine.. is there any issues that will become a problem tho?


I know a lot of people that do this:thumbup:


----------



## racinmasonc (Aug 3, 2008)

but will it hurt anything


----------



## Zneith (Jan 4, 2010)

racinmasonc said:


> but will it hurt anything


It shouldnt. I have mine running to a catch can, and its vented. I know Hooty runs his hoses to the ground.


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

Have had mine dumped to the ground for about 2 years now. no real problems just have to change your oil a lil earlier


----------



## mumbly0051 (Nov 5, 2005)

Mine's routed down by the trans right now, has been for about a year. Runs fine, no issues.


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

weenerdog3443 said:


> no real problems just have to change your oil a lil earlier


Why would you have to change earlier?
I've been running this way on all my cars for 4+years and the oil seems to stay cleaner longer, makes sense because you dont have all the deposits making their way back into combustion.


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

I'm dealing with an unforeseen issue asociated with a VTA system currently:

During my clutch/diff install I decided to change the real main seal because I figured, "why not." Apparantly VW changed the seal at some point in the production run from a traditional spring type to a new springless type. 

In a nut shell, these new seals require the crankcase to be under a weak vaccuum which my VTA systems does not create, thus i have a nice quart-every-two-weeks oil leak now. My fingers are crossed that simply plumbing the top of the can back to the intake will take care of it.

Before anyone asks, I've changed the seal twice to verify proper installation and I still have a leak.


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

Yareka said:


> Why would you have to change earlier?
> I've been running this way on all my cars for 4+years and the oil seems to stay cleaner longer, makes sense because you dont have all the deposits making their way back into combustion.


You run the risk of indroucing or not completely evacuating moisture from the crankcase and valve cover...resulting in sludge.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

i have no sludge..tropic climate..3 years BT with atmospheric vent and i go 6k or more on oil changes.

zero issues.


----------



## racinmasonc (Aug 3, 2008)

good info.. thanks guys!


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

Yareka said:


> Why would you have to change earlier?
> I've been running this way on all my cars for 4+years and the oil seems to stay cleaner longer, makes sense because you dont have all the deposits making their way back into combustion.


Where does it go exactly? Since there is no vacuum to suck vapors out. I know there is a pressure build up under head cover (learned this the hard way when my catch can froze) but I still think there is some sort of vacuum needed to suck out all the vapors from under the head cover.


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

NOLA_VDubber said:


> I'm dealing with an unforeseen issue asociated with a VTA system currently:
> 
> During my clutch/diff install I decided to change the real main seal because I figured, "why not." Apparantly VW changed the seal at some point in the production run from a traditional spring type to a new springless type.
> 
> ...


 first I've heard of this. Not so good news for o2m then


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

Its positive crankcase ventilation, its pushing the vapors out. There is no need to pull anything unless you have a one way valve in there, then whats past the valve would need pulled to leave the system or it would have to wait for more pressure to pass the valve.


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

I think the only real issue is that on certain cars the front and rear main seals may be designed in such a way as to require the case be under vacuum for them to work properly. On the 1.8T you're aparantly all good until you change to the new springless-type seals which, in my case at least, leak without a vacuum on the crankcase.

After digging through the archives, it seems I'm not alone in having changed that seal multiple times and still having it leak. I'm going to be routing my can back in to my intake and will see if that works. Wost case, I've got a 1/2"NPT brass check valve to use as a PCV valve between the can and the intake manifold.


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Those new seals are cap. I installed one on my Audi and it leaks. My gti had no issues with it and open pcv. I'm going back to the spring type when my trans is out. Pain to installbut they last and work fine.


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

^where can you find the old type? Worst case I'll need to go back to it as well.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

I VTA keep it simple:thumbup:


----------



## Matt 337 (Apr 10, 2009)

What do you do with the line to the block and pcv? Just cap them?


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

You need the seal housing and the seal. Just a plain 2.0l aba crank seal will work. I can't remember if it fits in the 06A housing. I have this seal on my 058 AEB and im going back to a spring seal. They are the same inner/outer diameter.


----------

